# EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd



## Micky (6. Dezember 2007)

*19.04.2008 - HEILIGENHAFEN*
*8. EXORI MARTINS BRANDUNSCUP*

*Hier gehts zur Ausschreibung*

*Welche Boardies sind noch dabei?*

Teams:
*Team "Betty Boys" - Timmy, Fiety und ich*
*Team "Meeresangler.org" - Karsten, Lothar und Jürgen*
*Team "RoMaDa Meeresteam" - Daniel + 2*

Einzelangler:


Das ist zwar noch ne ganze Weile hin, aber die Vorfreude ist doch immer die Schönste! Fragt sich nur, warum nicht im Dänschendorfer Hof? Wurde wohl zuletzt zu lange und zu ausgiebig gefeiert... :vik:

*@ Koschi:* Wollen wir wieder nach Wallnau und mit Aga Nackedeis gucken???  :g


----------



## Hämmer25 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Team meeresangler.org Karsten ,Lothar und ich.

Wir müssen ja unseren Titel verteidigen.

Ps.ich hoffe das Walnau nicht dabei ist.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Koschi (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Yep! Will auch wieder bei der Sauna stehen! 

Wir sollten aber vorher vor der Sauna Schilder aufstellen: Heute Frauentag und Zutritt nur unter 30 Jahre! :vik:


----------



## Micky (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*



Koschi schrieb:


> Wir sollten aber vorher vor der Sauna Schilder aufstellen: Heute Frauentag und Zutritt nur unter 30 Jahre! :vik:


 
JUPP - UNEINGESCHRÄNKT DAFÜR !!! #6


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Bin auch mit 2 Kollegen dabei....
Wenn Ihr also bei der Siegerehrung was vom 
"RoMaDa Meeresteam" hört, sind wir das :q:q:q


----------



## mondfisch (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Ähm mal ganz blöde frage kost das was an anmeldegebühr? oder ist das ein kleines privates gemeinschaftsfischen


----------



## mondfisch (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt hat sich erledigt bin noch nich ganz wach heute


----------



## Micky (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

*@ Mondfisch:* Bist Du auch mit am Start?


----------



## Fischfabi96 (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Bin auch mit dabei........ juhu.....


----------



## Norbi (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Moin Micky,der Hamburger Anglerstammtisch ist mit 1.Mannschaft auch wieder mit am Start#h


----------



## Micky (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Micky,der Hamburger Anglerstammtisch ist mit 1.Mannschaft auch wieder mit am Start#h


 
Ich erinnere mich dunkel - Ihr wart doch die Truppe, die nach der Startkartentombola Stagediving von Bühne gemacht hat... |supergri


----------



## mondfisch (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

hey mickey hatte dich übersehen sorry ich weiss noch nicht so recht ob ich mit mache.ich glaube ich mach mich da zum horst. ich muss noch vieeeeeeeel üben.

ich hab nochmal ne blöde frage wer oder was is naggen ????


----------



## Timmy4903 (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Das ist eine kleine aber feine Gruppe von Männern, die sich dem Grillen und Angeln verschrieben hat. 
Wenn alle, die sich angesprochen fühlen, bei uns anmelden würden, wären wir der größte Verein in Deutschland...

Wir haben auch schon mal über die Weltherrschaft nachgedacht, wurde uns dann aber zu stressig...:q

Wenn Du mehr wissen möchtest: Klick

edit: wir haben natürlich auch Frauen mit an Bord...bevor ich das nächste Ma Haue bekomme....


----------



## Klaus S. (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Heißt der Cup noch *Exori*-Martins Cup?? Hab gehört das Exori abgesprungen sein soll... kann aber natürlich wieder ein Gerücht sein. Dürfte eigentlich auch nichts an der Veranstaltung ändern... macht immer wieder Spaß dabei zu sein.


----------



## Micky (20. Januar 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Heißt der Cup noch *Exori*-Martins Cup??


 
JUPP, heisst EXORI-MARTINS CUP! Wenn nicht, dann hätte Marcel in der Ausschreibung sicher was anderes geschrieben. |supergri


----------



## Micky (13. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

*WIEDERHOCHHOL*

Noch 6 x schlafen, dann ist es endlich soweit... 

Hat sich zwischenzeitlich noch jemand bei Marcel angemeldet?


----------



## Koschi (14. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Ich und McMc leider diesmal nicht. :c

Aber wir schaffen einen kurzen privaten Tripp am 18.4. (anangeln, jaaa!).

Euch viel Spaß und Glück!


----------



## Micky (14. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Die war letztes Jahr wohl Wallnau-FKK ne Nummer zu heiß....


----------



## Pink Hanni (14. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Ja, die erste Wettervorhersage sieht doch schonmal recht gut aus für Samstag. Jetzt muss Marcel nur noch ein paar Dorsche besetzen, damit wir auch ein bisschen was fangen... #h


----------



## Koschi (15. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*



Micky schrieb:


> Die war letztes Jahr wohl Wallnau-FKK ne Nummer zu heiß....



Mir? Ich kann mich nur an Einen erinnern, der bis zum Bauch im Wasser stand, als die Nixe baden ging... :q


----------



## Tyron (20. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

N Abend Mädels,

als meine Ma gestern Abend aus dem Fenster in unserer Ferienwohung vorm Ferienzentrum geguckt hat, musste sie mich gleich anrufen: "Nils, der ganze Strand ist voller Brandungsangler..." 

Habt ihr denn was bekommen?


----------



## Fischfabi96 (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*



Tyron schrieb:


> N Abend Mädels,
> 
> als meine Ma gestern Abend aus dem Fenster in unserer Ferienwohung vorm Ferienzentrum geguckt hat, musste sie mich gleich anrufen: "Nils, der ganze Strand ist voller Brandungsangler..."
> 
> Habt ihr denn was bekommen?


 
Genau da stand ich! :vik:

Ja, war OK. Hatte 3 Platte. Platz 6 in meinem Sektor und fürs erste mal Brandungsangeln bei einer Veranstaltung war ich recht zufrieden.

Sonst: Es wurden kaum Dorsche gefangen. Hoch war glaub ich 10 Platte.


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

In Ostermade wurde offensichtlich auch geangelt - das Schild am Weg zum Strand hing noch, dass andere Angler darauf hinwies, dass sie den Strand bitte nicht benutzen sollten (immerhin wurde höflich darauf hingewiesen), und der Müll einiger Angler war auch noch da. Ob einige nicht wissen, dass Kunststoffreste nur schlecht verrotten? Und sich Tiere gerne an Schnüren verletzen... Na toll. :v


----------



## Micky (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Marcel hat bei der Sektorenauslosung noch ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass jeder seinen Müll bitte mitnehmen möge... Muss man normal nicht extra erwähnen, sollte eigentlich selbstverständlich sein!


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Absolut, das ist auch kein Problem einer Veranstaltung, sondern generell, nur hast Du wegen der vielen Menschen bei solchen Veranstaltungen eigentlich fast immer so ein Schwein dabei, das seinen Müll halt einfach liegen lässt. #d

Wenn ich so etwas sehe, finde ich immer, dass viel zu wenig geohrfeigt wird!


----------



## LutzLutz (27. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

ich war in weissenhaus meine teamkollegen in gilhus und dazendorf. ich bin 3 in meinem sektor geworden insgesamt 13. 4 butt (27,30,41,41) hatte ich. auch zu sehen unter fangberichte aus der brandung.war ein schönes angeln auch wenn ich den ersten fisch erst ne halbe stunde vor schluss bekommen habe. mannschaft ist 8 geworden kollegen jeweils einen 30er butt. insgesamt 224 fische auf 126 leuten aber davon fast nur butt und kaum dorsch oder wittling (würd sagen 190-200 butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! das meine ich wirklich ernst). 3 sektoren ohne dorsch. größter dorsch 58 größter butt 48. organisation war super. ich muss auch sagen das ich noch nie so viele nette angler aufm haufen gesehen habe (vor allem meine beiden nachbarn). das einzige was nicht so dolle war waren die preise (pokale waren auch schön) aber egal...ich hab nen pokal und das reicht schon.:l


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Also die Atmosphäre und Organisation fand ich wirklich toll. Vielleicht lag es ja auch daran, dass die wirklich verbissenen Angler lieber bei den Landesmeisterschaften waren. Und wir Hobby Angler mehr  unter uns|wavey:. Bei den Preisen muß ich Lutzi zustimmen, die wirklichen Kracher waren wohl nicht dabei. Aber darauf kommt es ja auch nicht soooo an. zumal ich bei Tombolas sowieso nischt krieg. Zumindest dürften dafür diesesmal alle etwas bekommen haben. Auf jeden Fall eine durchweg sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Und dank dem Organisations - Team. Ist ja auch immer ein Haufen Arbeit und das alles nur, damit sich Leute beschweren können. Also BESTEN DANK und weiter so, wir freuen uns aufs nächst MAL.


----------



## LutzLutz (28. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

@goldaal warst du auch da? wahrscheinlich ja sonst würdest dú das ja nicht sagen....wo hast du denn gesessen und was hast du gefangen? aber ich kann dir nur zustimmen. ich war der jugendlich der den pokal gewonnen hat wo er meinte wahrscheinlich einer der jüngsten teilnehmer und da hast du ja den alten mal gezeigt.:q


----------



## Der Goldaal (28. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Sischer war ich da. Wir saßen dann wohl gleich neben Euch. Der Tisch Richtung Ausgang. Wir waren die Gulli Räuber. Ich hatte 3 Platte leider zu wenig. Aber unser Bester wurde immerhin Sector - Sieger in Gilhouse 2 oder wie der Platz auch immer hieß. Ach da fällt mir noch ein Verbesserungsvorschlag ein : Bei vielen Veranstaltungen steht vor dem Strand ein kleines Schild, auf dem ein hinweis auf die Veranstaltung ist, und außerdem der gemaue "Strandname". Da gibt es dann auch keine Verwirrungen Gilhouse 1 oder 2 oder was sonst, oder sonst was oder...oder......


----------



## MANSKE (29. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Also ich fands (wie eigendlich immer) richtig gut.hoffentlich jetzt immer in der rauchkate.dat war nämlich der einzige kritikpunkt den ich immer hatte.by the way:herzlichen glückwunsch zum gesamtsieg und der grössten platte henne!!alter teamkollege jetzt kann man ja richtig mit dir angeben!!:qSauber gefischt!


----------



## Sylverpasi (29. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Jau Henne auch von meiner Seite aus meine herzlichsten Glückwünsche! Hast ja anständig abgeräumt! Jetzt kann ich ja auch mit Dir angeben lieber Vereinskamerad !!! Hab das Foto von dem Gabentisch und Dir gesehe. Man wat glänzen die Pokale in Deinen Augen.

Auch den anderen ein dickes Petri zu den ganzen Fängen!!!


----------



## Micky (30. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

*@ Pasi:* Sein 1. Platz lag nur am guten ausstecken seines Sektors. Hab mir mit Timmy auch alle Mühe gegeben.

Ich bin 5. im Sektor Dazendorf geworden, Timmy hat die 7 gefischt und Fidde hat uns den Arsch/Pokal gerettet, weil er in seinem Sektor die 1 gemacht hat. Somit war ich/wir mit PLATZ 3 in der Gesamtmannschaftswertung mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Na dann bedank ich mich bei euch beiden, dass ihr meinem Henne die Chance gegeben habt, abzuräumen!! Warum habt ihr denn nicht abgeräumt, wenn ihr doch eh schon an der Quelle seid!?!


----------



## LutzLutz (30. April 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

@goldaal joa wir saßen auch dort am ausgang.......kann man irgendwo die bilder sehen vom cup???......in dazendorf hing so ein schild mit name usw aber bei mir in weissenhaus auch nicht


----------



## Buttkönig (3. Mai 2008)

*AW: EXORI MARTINS CUP 2008 - Anmeldethrööd*

Moin,

wir stellen demnächst einen Bericht über den Martins Cup auf unserer Page unter "Meeresteam" online -

klickt mal vorbei - 

Gruß,
Henne / Fiete / Eule

www.angelverein-malente.de


----------

